# 103(b) Issues - Help / Dish Alignment / No Signal / etc.



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

:nono2: I've never received a signal on TB 11 on 103(b). I have checked during the same times others have posted their readings. Can anyone look at my readings on all the sats and tell me if it is possibly an alinement problem? I have an HR20-100 with bbc connected. I get a searching for signal on 499 on both tuners. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

101 
1-8	96 95 96 0 95 100 95 99
9-16	95 95 95 98 95 100 94 100
17-24	95 0 96 100 96 100 96 99
25-32	96 74 96 100 96 100 95 100

110 
1-8	NA NA NA	NA NA NA NA 94
9-16	NA 87 NA	92 NA NA	NA NA
17-24	NA NA NA	NA NA NA	NA NA
25-32	NA NA NA	NA NA NA	NA NA

119 
1-8	NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16	NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
17-24	NA NA NA NA NA 100 0 98
25-32	0 100 0 100 0 100 0 100

99(b) 
1-8	0 0 73 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16	NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
17-24	NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
25-32	NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 

103(a) 
1-8	0 95 0 97 0 96 NA NA
9-16	NA NA NA	NA NA NA	NA NA
17-24	0 NA NA	NA NA NA	NA NA
25-32	NA NA NA	NA NA NA	NA NA

103(b) 
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
17-24 0 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA
25-32	NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Since you're getting good signals on 103(a), there's some other issue besides alignment.

Have you gone into the detailed transponder signal strength screen, selected 103(b) and TP 11 ?


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, I get nothing on the signal meters.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Try removing the BBCs and see if you get a signal.


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if you need a functioning BBC or not to see TP11 on 103b but do you have a BBC connected to your receiver. Try tuning to channel 499 and see what message you get.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900036
for more information.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

jburroughs said:


> I'm not sure if you need a functioning BBC or not to see TP11 on 103b but do you have a BBC connected to your receiver. Try tuning to channel 499 and see what message you get.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900036
> for more information.


:sure: 
In the OP - he says he's got BBCs connected and gets "Searching..." on both tuners.


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

dbmaven said:


> :sure:
> In the OP - he says he's got BBCs connected and gets "Searching..." on both tuners.


Guess, I should read more often  , sorry about that! I have also saw that the BBC's will not function with diplexors, not sure if that may be an issue with your specific installation.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

jburroughs said:


> Guess, I should read more often  , sorry about that! I have also saw that the BBC's will not function with diplexors, not sure if that may be an issue with your specific installation.


Is this true? I have to believe it is, my HR20 downstairs doesn't receive a signal on TP11 on tuner 1 and a very small signal (18) on tuner 2. My other ones (non-diplexed) show 80. I guess I lose OTA as soon as they turn on HD's.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

having the same zero readings as hdAddict on the 103b. All signals on other satellites, BBCs installed and getting the searching message on ch 499. checked the specific transponer as well. i'm using a zinwell WB68, does this matter?


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

crabtrp said:


> Is this true? I have to believe it is, my HR20 downstairs doesn't receive a signal on TP11 on tuner 1 and a very small signal (18) on tuner 2. My other ones (non-diplexed) show 80. I guess I lose OTA as soon as they turn on HD's.


Good News!
It appears you may be able to use a diplexer, if the BBC is placed before the first diplex....check out this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98474&highlight=diplexor+bbc


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm experiencing the same problem as the original poster! My numbers on the other satellites are similar. On 103(a) I have 0, 97, 0, 99, 0, 97 but nothing but zeros on 103(b). BBC's are in place and I've even swapped them out with new ones... no difference.

I also have every other transponder as a zero on 119 as the original poster. 

I'm wondering if I have a cable swapped on the multiswitch?

Would really appreciate an "expert" analyze the original post and give us some info. 

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

jburroughs said:


> Good News!
> It appears you may be able to use a diplexer, if the BBC is placed before the first diplex....check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98474&highlight=diplexor+bbc


Thanks for the link. I will try this out. The only thing which I don't understand though is the feed which goes into tuner 2 is not diplexed and it shows very low. I will play with it though.


----------



## HeavyD3 (Aug 1, 2007)

jburroughs said:


> Good News!
> It appears you may be able to use a diplexer, if the BBC is placed before the first diplex....check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98474&highlight=diplexor+bbc


I believe that my diplexer is up by the dish. Any problems with putting the BBC up on the roof where it will be exposed to the elements?


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> having the same zero readings as hdAddict on the 103b. All signals on other satellites, BBCs installed and getting the searching message on ch 499. checked the specific transponer as well. i'm using a zinwell WB68, does this matter?


tried a new BBC and still nothing on Tp11, 103b


----------



## TheMerk (Nov 30, 2006)

HeavyD3 said:


> Any problems with putting the BBC up on the roof where it will be exposed to the elements?


Yes. The BBC is not even close to weatherproof


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

when I went through the "repeat satellite setup" it failed on the 119 and the 103b. it says I have a 5LNB but only detected 4 satellites. any thoughts? All my other signals are in the high 80s and 90s.


----------



## HeavyD3 (Aug 1, 2007)

TheMerk said:


> Yes. The BBC is not even close to weatherproof


Thanks, that's what I was thinking. I suppose I could weather proof it myself.... come to think of it, I'm not using the OTA on the roof anymore. I could remove the diplexer, but then I might have a cable length and gender problem up there.

Either way, looks like I'll be getting the ladder out.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

I bet the "detect satellite" routine looks at tp1 from each bird and anything that gives a 0 fails. What are your signals on 119 and 103b?


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

heavy: get a couple of outdoor weather boots, rubber/plastic washers, sillicon sealant, and a barrel connector. Replace the diplexer with that, seal it up real good, move on.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

saryon said:


> I bet the "detect satellite" routine looks at tp1 from each bird and anything that gives a 0 fails. What are your signals on 119 and 103b?


119: 97 0 96 0 97 0 97 0 97 0 98
103a: 0 88 0 97 0 78 0
103b: all 0s and N/As


----------



## HeavyD3 (Aug 1, 2007)

saryon said:


> heavy: get a couple of outdoor weather boots, rubber/plastic washers, sillicon sealant, and a barrel connector. Replace the diplexer with that, seal it up real good, move on.


Yup, that would do it. BBC takes care of the cable length and the barrel takes care of the gender. Can I get the boots at the Depot or the Shack?


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

I wouldn't put the BBC outside, ever. If they didn't leave enough cable for a service loop to remove the 3" long diplexer, I'd build a 12" pigtail with two barrel connectors.... Either Shack or the Depot.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

found another thread which discusses rev 2 versus rev 3 B-Band converters. Ordered new ones as all the ones I have are rev 2 (gray).
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98491


----------



## HeavyD3 (Aug 1, 2007)

saryon said:


> I wouldn't put the BBC outside, ever. If they didn't leave enough cable for a service loop to remove the 3" long diplexer, I'd build a 12" pigtail with two barrel connectors.... Either Shack or the Depot.


Ah, I see what you're saying. I'll check for the loop and then go from there.

Thx for the advice.


----------



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine are Rev. 2 but I am seeing a signal on TP11 so my question is this. Should I order the Rev. 3 or not worry about it?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

keithw1975 said:


> Mine are Rev. 2 but I am seeing a signal on TP11 so my question is this. Should I order the Rev. 3 or not worry about it?


If they work I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> If they work I wouldn't worry about it


exactly. I wish I had rev 2's that work.


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm getting the same thing on my H20-100. Nothing on 103b. I have an AT6 with a WB68 multi. These were installed in Jan 06. Installer did splice my lines when installing the multi. Took about a 6 foot pigtail for each of the four lines to reconnect. The pigtails are between the multi and the dish. Also my lines are old. Some are over 11 years and the others vary between 7 and 2 years. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah, this is going to be interesting as the channels come live next week, and people can't get them, even though they have a seemingly correct setup (BBC, WB68, etc)

btw, all my lines are new and no splices. hopefully it's just the rev 2 BBC's


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

This morning I had 100, but now get nothing but dashes. 

Do I have a problem?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Im having 95% on Tuner 1. Nothing on Tuner 2 for 103b. Strong signals everywhere else. I'm going to wait until the sat is fired up and hope its some fluke.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> Is this true? I have to believe it is, my HR20 downstairs doesn't receive a signal on TP11 on tuner 1 and a very small signal (18) on tuner 2. My other ones (non-diplexed) show 80. I guess I lose OTA as soon as they turn on HD's.


Move the BBC to the line before the first diplexer where the OTA and SAT cables are combined after the switch if you have a switch. Make sure it is in the SAT line and you will be good to go with OTA and the new HD channels


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I have a bad BBC. I am getting a signal in the 80s on one and nothing on the other. I swapped them and the OTHER line got the signal that time. I'm getting signal on both on the other sats, so that makes sense.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had ordered 4 new BBCs a few months ago (in case the ones I had went bad). they are all rev 2. I've tried all four new ones and I still have no signal on the 103b, tp 11. seems like these things don't go bad with use, but were built incorrectly. Hopefully, the rev 3's will work and there's not something wrong somewhere else. Is it possible the LNB is bad? I've got signals on the 103a and all the others.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> I had ordered 4 new BBCs a few months ago (in case the ones I had went bad). they are all rev 2. I've tried all four new ones and I still have no signal on the 103b, tp 11. seems like these things don't go bad with use, but were built incorrectly. Hopefully, the rev 3's will work and there's not something wrong somewhere else. Is it possible the LNB is bad? I've got signals on the 103a and all the others.


what are your signals on 103a, could be bad lnb or misaligned dish.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

having the same zero readings as hdAddict on the 103b. All signals on other satellites, BBCs installed and getting the searching message on ch 499. checked the specific transponder as well.

EDIT: 119: 97 0 96 0 97 0 97 0 97 0 98
103a: 0 88 0 97 0 78 0
103b: all 0s and N/As


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

In my case at least I'm convinced this is a wiring problem. I change the wires from the dish to the WB68 and I can get 97 on 103(b), but I lose other satellites. I tried just about every combination I could think of for the four wires from the dish. In every instance I could correct one problem, but cause another (lose 101, 110, or 119). 

I called DirecTV and they won't even discuss the problem until the new channels go online. 

Guess I get to miss the grand opening.

-Joe


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> having the same zero readings as hdAddict on the 103b. All signals on other satellites, BBCs installed and getting the searching message on ch 499. checked the specific transponder as well.
> 
> EDIT: 119: 97 0 96 0 97 0 97 0 97 0 98
> 103a: 0 88 0 97 0 78 0
> 103b: all 0s and N/As


Thats pretty good, hopefully its the bbc's and nothing else major


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

csgo: uggh....that's what I was afraid of, just didn't want to get on the roof just yet.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> Thats pretty good, hopefully its the bbc's and nothing else major


thanks for positive vibes


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

I finally got to a good guy in the DTV tech deparment on my third call. He understood the problem 100%. He agreed that it must be a bad switch, wire, or LNB, but there's no way to tell without a satellite meter.

Service calls are really backed up. I was lucky to get one scheduled for late next week. 

He explained that when you see zeros on every other transponder on 103(a) and 119 it's not a BBC issue, but a hardware issue as outlined above. 

The way I understand it there is only one proper way to hook up the four lines from the dish to the switch. You can't just hook them up and hope they work.

-Joe


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hdAddict said:


> I'm getting the same thing on my H20-100. Nothing on 103b. I have an AT6 with a WB68 multi. These were installed in Jan 06. Installer did splice my lines when installing the multi. Took about a 6 foot pigtail for each of the four lines to reconnect. The pigtails are between the multi and the dish. Also my lines are old. Some are over 11 years and the others vary between 7 and 2 years. Maybe that's the problem.


Based on your signal chart, I betting you are missing your ~13V/22KHz line. All your 110/119/103 Odds are out. If you are up to fixing it, I'd replace the entire run from the WB68 to the dish. Or I'd call DIRECTV and have them replace the lines.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

csgo said:


> I finally got to a good guy in the DTV tech deparment on my third call. He understood the problem 100%. He agreed that it must be a bad switch, wire, or LNB, but there's no way to tell without a satellite meter.
> 
> Service calls are really backed up. I was lucky to get one scheduled for late next week.
> 
> ...


When the wires are back in the original arrangement where you lost all your odd transponders on 110/119/103, that would be the line going to the ~13V/22KHz port on the switch. Since swapping the coax lines moves which TPs are missing it must be in the lines and not the dish. So either there is a bad line or bad connector.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> When the wires are back in the original arrangement where you lost all your odd transponders on 110/119/103, that would be the line going to the ~13V/22KHz port on the switch. Since swapping the coax lines moves which TPs are missing it must be in the lines and not the dish. So either there is a bad line or bad connector.
> 
> Good luck,
> Tom


Tom,

Thanks for the reply! All the wires are back as they were before. Still nothing on 103(b). 103(a) shows 0, 97, 0, 99, 0, 97 and 119 shows 98, 0, 96, 0, 99, 0... etc.

The strange thing is that despite all the missing transponders all programming appears normal. I know I won't get anything from the new bird until this is repaired, but I find it strange that I wasn't missing any channels before.

Can you enlighten me as to why everything appeared normal until I went looking for 103(b)? Was I really missing channels that I didn't know about?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The bulk of the programming on 119 is locals, international, and HD. You might be lucky that all the programming you watch is on the even transponders. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

csgo said:


> I finally got to a good guy in the DTV tech deparment on my third call. He understood the problem 100%. He agreed that it must be a bad switch, wire, or LNB, but there's no way to tell without a satellite meter.
> 
> Service calls are really backed up. I was lucky to get one scheduled for late next week.
> 
> ...


I think this is exactly my problem. the tech that setup my dish said it was normal to have alternating zeros. I figured he was right since I had all my channels. What is the proper connection between the dish and the WB68? how do I know what to connect to what?


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

The 4 lines from the dish go into the 4 ports not labled "flexports" on the switch. From there it doesn't really matter on the runs to the receivers, but I seem to recall somewhere a note saying that the outputs should be used sequentially (i.e. 1 2 3 4 rather than 1 3 5 7).

If you really want to try and figure it down, there are 101 and 22KHz labled ports, just attach them one at a time. Go to 202 and you should see signal from sat 101, go up a couple of channels until you see "searching for signal" then attach another lead until you see picture. The other two leads for 22KHz shouldn't then matter. At least that's what I did when I replaced my non-WB switch and it's working for me.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

saryon said:


> The 4 lines from the dish go into the 4 ports not labeled "flexports" on the switch. From there it doesn't really matter on the runs to the receivers, but I seem to recall somewhere a note saying that the outputs should be used sequentially (i.e. 1 2 3 4 rather than 1 3 5 7).
> 
> If you really want to try and figure it down, there are 101 and 22KHz labled ports, just attach them one at a time. Go to 202 and you should see signal from sat 101, go up a couple of channels until you see "searching for signal" then attach another lead until you see picture. The other two leads for 22KHz shouldn't then matter. At least that's what I did when I replaced my non-WB switch and it's working for me.


ok, I'll give it a try later on today. I'm definitely not connected into the flex ports. is there any labeling on the dish to help line up the proper dish port to the corresponding WB68 switch port?

I found the instruction manual for the WB68 and it doesn't seem to matter. so perhaps the 13V/22KHz port on the switch (as Tom Robertson mentioned in post #43


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

well, sure enough, the line running from my dish to the WB68 13V/22 KHz port is bad. Switched to another line and got the signals on the 103b, but lost them elsewhere. looks like I need a new line. thanks for everyone's help on this! huge relief to pinpoint the problem.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

If moving the wires around doesn't help, then a service call would be in order. It's definitely not right the way it is now. The easiest way to check is to bypass the WB68 - use a barrel connector and jump one of the lines from the dish right to the receiver. If signals are correct then, replace the switch.

Course, looks like you've isolated it to a bad run from the dish, easily enough fixed.
Luck!


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

:lol: OK last night around 11pm I checked again and I was receiving 103b. This morning I have:
TP 4, 6, 8 at 88
TP 10, 12, 14 at 89 86 93
TP 22 at 95
I have no odd transponders as Tom Robertson stated earlier.:nono2: I guess that is why when only TP 11 was hot I was not getting it. Now if I can just find some quad cable on Sunday I'll replace all lines. Thanks TOM.


----------



## edmartin (Nov 15, 2006)

As of yesterday, I had no signal on 130(b). My BBC's are rev 2 so after reading & asking questions, I thought I was SOL until the new BBC's arrived. But this morning, I suddenly have a heartbeat on 103(b). I'm not seeing as many TP signals as others are posting in other threads but I have 7 out of 16 TPs all reporting a signal and all 7 are above 90 (ranging 91-97).

For those having problems until yesterday, you may want to check again today.


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

edmartin said:


> As of yesterday, I had no signal on 130(b). My BBC's are rev 2 so after reading & asking questions, I thought I was SOL until the new BBC's arrived. But this morning, I suddenly have a heartbeat on 103(b). I'm not seeing as many TP signals as others are posting in other threads but I have 7 out of 16 TPs all reporting a signal and all 7 are above 90 (ranging 91-97).
> 
> For those having problems until yesterday, you may want to check again today.


edmartin, do the transponders you do receive happen to be only the even ones. If so it looks like we are in the same boat?


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> When the wires are back in the original arrangement where you lost all your odd transponders on 110/119/103, that would be the line going to the ~13V/22KHz port on the switch. Since swapping the coax lines moves which TPs are missing it must be in the lines and not the dish. So either there is a bad line or bad connector.
> 
> Good luck,
> Tom


Tom,

You were exactly correct! I went into the attic and replaced both connectors on the 110/119/103 lines... didn't help. I then got up on the roof and took the LNB's off. I replaced both connectors on the 110/119/103 lines... it worked!

Thank you very much for the information.

-Joe


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

SSW Florida (Ft Myers area) nothing but 0 on 103b so far.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

hdAddict said:


> edmartin, do the transponders you do receive happen to be only the even ones. If so it looks like we are in the same boat?


yup, me too. only even transponders showing a percentage.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

For 103b I have signals in the 60-70 range. This morning TP 11 is at 70 with perfectly clear skies in Jersey.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

I ran the signal test on all satellites at 11 p.m. last night on a crystal clear, cool night. The readings are similar now on a crisp, sunny morning without a cloud in the sky.

101:
95 93 88 100 88 97 89 95
85 93 86 100 82 95 85 96
85 99 85 100 79 97 88 97
91 91 86 96 85 95 85 98

110:
95, 92, 95

119:
96, 97, 96, 100, 97, 97, 97, 100, 95, 96, 99

99b:
97, 95, 43, 95, 95, 94

103a (irrelevant spotbeams):
73, 0, 0, 16, 69, 0, 0

Those numbers are as good as I've ever had them since the dish realignment three months ago, and I remember thinking at the time that the tech didn't seem to do the minute tweeking necessary to nail the Ka band at its peak, but there was no way to prove it at the time.

Last night, I got these on the 103b:

89 0 79 77 85 79 80 77
84 79 82 77 0 0
0 0

This morning, I got these:

0 0 82 77 85 80 80 78
83 79 79 77 83 77
0 80

It just seems like it's sooooooooooooooo close, that all it would take is a teeny-weeny tweek to bring it into perfect alignment. Even if I bought a $350 Accutrac III signal meter, the proper tools, and studied every second of those training videos, I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it because I'd be out of my element. I'm not much of a handyman, particularly outside. You can forget the Protection Plan People being cooperative, not when their website says anything 60 or above in HD is normal in clear weather. (Been there, done that.) If I pay $70 for a service call, there's no guarantee they'll get it right (like in Guitar Hero's situation), and I don't want to pay $70 for a service call if I have the Protection Plan simply on principle. If I knock the dish off its axis to generate a free service call, I'll be without programming for several days, which is not a good situation with a woman in the house. The bottom line is, I'm stuck. If there's rain in the forecast, I'll just have to make a backup recording on the corresponding SD channel, if it exists.


----------



## usersrdum (Jan 9, 2006)

I was only getting EVEN TP's last night. I went downstairs and bypassed my WB68 and all TP's starting showing up. So is it safe to assume it's my WB68? Will D* send my that unit or do I have to get a service call?


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Do I need a dish alignment?

103-B

0 0 38 0 39 15 34 0
45 20 41 0 47 1 - -
43 - - - - 23 - -


101

91 86 90 96 87 92 98 91 
92 91 91 95 92 95 91 95

110

85
88 - - 88

119

95 89 95
95 97 96 95 100 96

99b

46 0 47 0 42 0

103a

36 11 60 0 28 25


----------



## Bellman (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm really getting confused. I finally got readings for the first time on 103(a) and (b) about 20 minutes ago. Went to channel 499 and I got the same old message about the BBCs not connected. Went back to check the signal strengths again and got all 0s!! My BBCs are rev 2 and I ordered 2 new ones yesterday.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I finally got the fine tuning working! My 103b strengths went from 75-85, to 85-95! All other sats went up a few points; 101 and 110 show 90-99 now. I even get a weak signal from 103a now, which has no spotbeams on me.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

byrdpack said:


> Do I need a dish alignment?
> 
> 103-B
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

kd4ao said:


> SSW Florida (Ft Myers area) nothing but 0 on 103b so far.


You don't have signals on 103b yet???

If the answer is NO, check to make sure you have BBCs connected to the back of your HR20 or H20 receiver. Also make sure you are not diplexing OTA into the line.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

byrdpack said:


> Do I need a dish alignment?
> 
> 103-B
> 
> ...


It sure looks like you do. If you get HD locals via satellite and this is all the highest you've seen on 103°(b), then yes, you need an alignment.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> It sure looks like you do. If you get HD locals via satellite and this is all the highest you've seen on 103°(b), then yes, you need an alignment.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks Tom. Where are my HD locals coming from? (99b?)

Yes, these are the highest numbers I have received on 103-B.

Could I try to make this adjustment myself?


----------



## mwg47x (Mar 6, 2007)

What is your interpretation of these numbers guys? Do I have an issue or not?
103(b)
1-8 0 0 78 80 76 79 77 79
9-16 77 82 80 80 83 85 NA NA
17-24 0 NA NA NA NA 85 NA NA

I have also been having problems with guide data for the past 2 weeks. The locals and other _random_ channels disappear from the guide.
I think I need to do a GUI reset.
Thoughts?


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Tom, you were so right! Went upstairs in attic and found the 13 volt input to the multi laying loose. At the pigtail the connecter had been torn completely off. I installed a new connector and bingo, I have TP's in the high 80's to low 90's on all 103b except 1 and 2 and the NA's. I had a new air conditioner and ducking installed in early July. Seems the workmen tore the 13 volt line loose. Thanks so much!!!:hurah:


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

69 to 79 in Nevada City, Ca


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I notice there are more than a couple of folks who've posted 103(b) numbers over the last few days in the 70's, while their 103(a) numbers are in the 90's. I might have this backwards, but a possible explanation for this might be that their dishes are mis-aligned a smidgen too far to the right, such that they are slightly _west_ of 103(a), which itself is already west of 103(b). Have I got that right? I got up late today!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mwg47x said:


> What is your interpretation of these numbers guys? Do I have an issue or not?
> 103(b)
> 1-8 0 0 78 80 76 79 77 79
> 9-16 77 82 80 80 83 85 NA NA
> ...


I would not do anything yet. I would like to see higher numbers, but since things are still changing, I'd leave these alone.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

byrdpack said:


> Thanks Tom. Where are my HD locals coming from? (99b?)
> 
> Yes, these are the highest numbers I have received on 103-B.
> 
> Could I try to make this adjustment myself?


Yes you can if you review the installation videos and feel you have the ability to follow them: http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

It is not hard, and patience and care is very important. 

I would not use 103°(b) during the realignment. Still too much in flux. My guess is your 103°(a) of 60 is your local spotbeam, but that is purely a guess based on the numbers.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

Shouldn't both tuners see the same signals? What shoud I check?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

NOLANSKI said:


> Shouldn't both tuners see the same signals? What shoud I check?


They should be within a few points, but don't have to be the same. I'd check the BBCs and swap cables to see if the problems move with the BBCs or cables. If they don't, try a menu reset of the receiver. If that doesn't work, I might unplug unit for 15 minutes.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

So, I put in the BBC's yesterday, they are rev 2.

yesterday, the 499 said, there were NO bbc's installed (already have an order in for new ones)

Today, when I got to 499, I get searching for signal on 1, 771 or something like that. Just searching, searching searching.


when I check on the SAT STRENGTH, this is what I get for the 103(b)

0 0 72 57 70 55 69 55
69 55 72 55 69 56
0 80

does this mean I am getting the 103's, or since many are below 60, I'm I out? Could be the rev 2 BBC's, maybe the newer ones will fix the low signals.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

saryon said:


> If you really want to try and figure it down, there are 101 and 22KHz labled ports, just attach them one at a time. Go to 202 and you should see signal from sat 101,


Or you could just use the test channels 490-494.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

tivoboy said:


> So, I put in the BBC's yesterday, they are rev 2.
> 
> yesterday, the 499 said, there were NO bbc's installed (already have an order in for new ones)
> 
> ...


These are a bit lower than I'd like to see. I would scheduled a realignment.

Again, I strongly suggest anyone realigning use the full realignment procedure from the installation videos and align against 101 and 119. http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> Again, I strongly suggest anyone realigning use the full realignment procedure from the installation videos and align against 101 and 119. http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I adjusted the azimuth screw and it raised my 103b signal 10 points, and all others 5 points!


----------



## donyoop (Apr 6, 2007)

ChrisPC said:


> I adjusted the azimuth screw and it raised my 103b signal 10 points, and all others 5 points!


D10 & D11 will really flush out the wind induced azimuth mis-aligned dishes, like mine. That dang Ka band has a narrow peak. I just adjusted the azimuth a full 2.1 turns. We'll see what that does to 99 in Feb., but my103(b) signals are about 25 ponts higher. With 101,110,119, & 103(a) all about 2-10 points higher. Obvious azimuth mis-alignment.

Before azimuth adjustment

103(a)
0 0 77

103(b)
00 00 51 36 48 36 51 35
50 38 50 33 46 37 NA NA
18 NA NA NA NA NA 39

After azimuth adjustment

103(a)
0 0 87

103(b)
00 00 76 72 60 74 72 73
74 77 76 74 75 77 NA NA
39 NA NA NA NA NA 80

Just remember to unlock the locking bolts before adjusting and relock after adjusting!

Don


----------



## stoutman (Feb 8, 2003)

I talked to my installer and we are baffled. BBC are good. 101 and 119 are perfect with TP as high as 100 and I have slimline, therefore the 103b is fixed. My multiswitch check is good. I have 25-60 on TPs for new sattelite. Why?


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

NOLANSKI said:


> Shouldn't both tuners see the same signals? What shoud I check?


Ok switched incoming cables on the BBCs now Tuner 1 is good and nothing on tuner 2.

Both tuners work fine on the other sats.

I did a menu reset and a power disconnect reset with no joy.

Is this a bad cable or switch issue then?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

NOLANSKI said:


> Ok switched incoming cables on the BBCs now Tuner 1 is good and nothing on tuner 2.
> 
> Both tuners work fine on the other sats.
> 
> ...


If you say the the problem changed tuners when you moved the cable, they the cable or multi-switch is bad. I f you have an external multi-switch, swap cables at he output of the MS. If it stays on tuner 2, then the cable is bad, if it moves to tuner 1 then teh MS is bad.

Bob


----------



## usersrdum (Jan 9, 2006)

usersrdum said:


> I was only getting EVEN TP's last night. I went downstairs and bypassed my WB68 and all TP's starting showing up. So is it safe to assume it's my WB68? Will D* send my that unit or do I have to get a service call?


Thanks go to *Tom Robertson*. After reading some of his troubleshooting tips I was able to track it down to a bad cable.

Thanks again!:hurah:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

usersrdum said:


> Thanks go to *Tom Robertson*. After reading some of his troubleshooting tips I was able to track it down to a bad cable.
> 
> Thanks again!:hurah:


Very happy to help.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Tom question for you. I have installed myself before I went to cable a single LNB dish (long time ago now) and then upgraded it to a dual LNB dish, and then I went back to cable and now back to D*. The video shows setting up the dish with a signal meter, which I don't have. Back in the day it was my wife in the living room and be on the roof on the phone. So from the video how can I adjust the dish with the signal meter on the HR20. It looks straight foward enough I am just not sure what transponder to peak on from the 101 and the 119.

My 101 signals are 89-97

99A which Tulsa locals are on - 90's

110 - 95-97's

119 - 95-98's

103B - 60-76 ( which have gone down over the weekend from the mid 80's)


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

vollmey said:


> Hey Tom question for you. I have installed myself before I went to cable a single LNB dish (long time ago now) and then upgraded it to a dual LNB dish, and then I went back to cable and now back to D*. The video shows setting up the dish with a signal meter, which I don't have. Back in the day it was my wife in the living room and be on the roof on the phone. So from the video how can I adjust the dish with the signal meter on the HR20. It looks straight foward enough I am just not sure what transponder to peak on from the 101 and the 119.
> 
> My 101 signals are 89-97
> 
> ...


Maybe Tom's reply will be different, but I have found that the dsiplay from the HR20 is not very reactive and of realtively coarse granularity compared to a good meter. Becasue of this, you may under shoot or over shoot the optimum settings. With patience, you may come close.

Bob


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

azarby...what levels are you getting in Phoenix? I've spent the last hour up and down the ladder and I've got a high of 88 and a low of 60. The famous TP 11 is giving me a 76.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

hmmmm TP1-3 are all 0 on 103b, but other than that all the tuners that arent NA are 95-100!!!

soooo is the TP 1-3 supposed to be that way right now cause of tests or is this like a problem?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

MikeW said:


> azarby...what levels are you getting in Phoenix? I've spent the last hour up and down the ladder and I've got a high of 88 and a low of 60. The famous TP 11 is giving me a 76.


On 103b, my low is 81 and my highest on several is 92. This was after I re-did the elevation. My 119 is the trouble spot right now and I won't even bother with it until my meter comes in latter this week.

Bob


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

azarby said:


> vollmey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tom question for you. I have installed myself before I went to cable a single LNB dish (long time ago now) and then upgraded it to a dual LNB dish, and then I went back to cable and now back to D*.  The video shows setting up the dish with a signal meter, which I don't have. Back in the day it was my wife in the living room and be on the roof on the phone. So from the video how can I adjust the dish with the signal meter on the HR20. It looks straight foward enough I am just not sure what transponder to peak on from the 101 and the 119.
> ...


 Yes my reply will be different but the content behind it would be the same.

The HR20 is slower to react; I would definitely not try this with someone trying to relay signal strengths. With a TV I could see from the dish, I would use an HR20 (or any DIRECTV receiver meter) tuned to 101° as described in the installation videos: http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

The techniques in the videos are most important to get an excellent alignment that won't rain fade easily.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Bobwhite (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been told not to worry about my 103a strength being zero as its a spot beam, however my 103b is topping out at 62% on the best transponder while all other sat's are 85-95%. Should I have a reallignment?
Thanks to all for your help


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I think it's a little premature at this point. The satellite isn't yet ready for use, so with all the testing that's going on, I wouldn't worry...yet.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, things are changing. For example, here in Cleveland, transponder 3 was at 95, now it's at 0. Transponder 17 was at 80, not it's at 69. The rest seem to have remained the same.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anybody know if D* is going to charge for realignments related specifically to the new sat? I have already had 3 installers come out to fix mine for the other sats, now that this new one is up of course my signals are too low. We shouldn't have to pay $70 for a service call if the dish wasn't aligned properly from the beginning.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

just get the protection plan. It will cover your costs, and is well worth the $.


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

ansky said:


> Does anybody know if D* is going to charge for realignments related specifically to the new sat? I have already had 3 installers come out to fix mine for the other sats, now that this new one is up of course my signals are too low. We shouldn't have to pay $70 for a service call if the dish wasn't aligned properly from the beginning.


Recommend getting the protection plan....worth the $$$, covers equipment, and relieves headaches!!


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I had high 70's across the board last night, I was thinkjng th same thing. I would call and setup an appointment for re alignment.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99063

has useful thoughts on the subject. Bottom line... it's probably too early to worry.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99063
> 
> has useful thoughts on the subject. Bottom line... it's probably too early to worry.


Yeah, its too early to worry, but if other people in my area are posting signals in the 90s and I only have signals in the 60s then there is obviously a problem. Although I am not going to schedule a service call til the Sats and HD channels are finally active.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just wanted to keep this near the top in case folks are having issues with receiver 103(b).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

On my receiver, the signal levels are changing so much it would make aligning on 103b pretty difficult. And good luck on getting D* to tell an installer to come out and improve the signal on a sat that is not even officially operational yet.

I think we'll all have to wait a while. (You'd think all this waiting would teach us some patience...)


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Fixed it!!! I had to fine adjust the elevation - it was way off. Now I'm getting all signals in the mid 90's on 103b and even improved all my signals on the other Sats to 95+!


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

103b is fluctuating a lot...It just dropped 10 points here! All the other satellites are the same as before.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

A _possible_ further issue: Calamp LNB vs. Wistron (WNC) LNB. See this post.

If you have access to your LNB, have good (90+) 103(a) signals, but poor (<80) 103(b) sig's, please also post your LNB brand.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Yesterday morning with light rain my signal on 103(b) were mostly in the 50s. This morning (overcast) they were in the upper 60s so I tried to realign the dish. I first followed the procedure in the video and the most I got was to bump the signal on 103(b) up in the low 70s with only TP17 at 79. 
Then I tried to optimize looking at the signal on 103. The the only spotbeam from 103a maxed at 40. The signal test for 103(b) gives these readings:
0 0 0 73 75 70 72 66
75 69 73 67 74 72 NA NA
79 NA NA NA NA 74 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
My dish is a Calamp.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> A _possible_ further issue: Calamp LNB vs. Wistron (WNC) LNB. See this post.
> 
> If you have access to your LNB, have good (90+) 103(a) signals, but poor (<80) 103(b) sig's, please also post your LNB brand.


How do you identify the manufacturer of the LNB?


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

ChrisPC said:


> 103b is fluctuating a lot...It just dropped 10 points here! All the other satellites are the same as before.


For me TP5 is a lot lower than the others. I'm getting 86 on TP5 and 95+ on all the others (with the exception of 1,2,3 being 0)


----------



## CKeim (Jan 24, 2005)

Hansen said:


> How do you identify the manufacturer of the LNB?


Mine says Calamp on the face of the LNB array, right above the arm joint.


----------



## 94wolfpack (Oct 8, 2006)

Somewhat related question. Currently have the multisat dish installed. The dish is mounted on teh side of my house. If looking at the front of the dish the dish is positioned such that the left side of it is almost touching my house(maybe an 1-2 inches away from touching.) 

My question is would the slimline fit in the same place where the multisat is currently located.


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

skyboysea said:


> Yesterday morning with light rain my signal on 103(a) were mostly in the 50s. This morning (overcast) they were in the upper 60s so I tried to realign the dish. I first followed the procedure in the video and the most I got was to bump the signal up in the low 70s with only TP17 at 79. Then I tried to optimize looking at the signal on 103b (a doesn't have anything up here) but no matter how much I tried to change the fine adjustments, that was the top I got.
> Now my readings are:
> 0 0 0 73 75 70 72 66
> 75 69 73 67 74 72 NA NA
> ...


0 0 0 82 76 77 79 77
81 81 82 82 81 82 NA NA
89 NA NA NA NA 86 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I posted this in another thread, but my question remains unanswered. Perhpas someone reading this thread can help out:



> Originally Posted by TheMerk
> You need to put the BBC between the multiswitch and the first diplexor in your install:
> 
> Dish -> Multiswitch -> BBC -> Diplexor -> Diplexor -> Receiver





> Please bear with me.
> 
> I'm getting mid-70s on 103B TP-11 (103A tops at 95) on both my HR20s. Getting 0 on H20 (positive reading on Ch 499).
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes you can if you review the installation videos and feel you have the ability to follow them: http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp
> 
> It is not hard, and patience and care is very important.
> 
> ...


Tom...would you feel more comfortable today re-aligning off the 103(b) due to the vast reports of strong signals across the country? My 103(b) signals are between 45-65 and have been consistently the past few days.

Hypothetically, if you do use 103(b) signals to align, how does that change the instructions of using the other sats to align? I would guess that you don't need to find a constant reading on the left and right stops of the dither?

Correct?


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

For those with bad levels, check the 'bubble level' built in to the base. I was just told by a D* retention guy most dish alignment problems coming up recently are due to most bases were never installed properly. The base must be level for good signal levels! 

Make sure the base is level, and your signal levels should improve.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

skyboysea said:


> Yesterday morning with light rain my signal on 103(a) were mostly in the 50s. This morning (overcast) they were in the upper 60s so I tried to realign the dish. I first followed the procedure in the video and the most I got was to bump the signal up in the low 70s with only TP17 at 79. Then I tried to optimize looking at the signal on 103b (a doesn't have anything up here) but no matter how much I tried to change the fine adjustments, that was the top I got.
> Now my readings are:
> 0 0 0 73 75 70 72 66
> 75 69 73 67 74 72 NA NA
> ...


I _think_ what you're saying is you have no local spotbeams on 103(a), but after peaking 103(a) anyway (which is fine), the numbers you posted are the best you can get with your Calamp LNB on 103(b). Is that what you're saying?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Guitar Hero said:


> For those with bad levels, check the 'bubble level' built in to the base. I was just told by a D* retention guy most dish alignment problems coming up recently are due to most bases were never installed properly. The base must be level for good signal levels!
> Make sure the base is level, and your signal levels should improve.


I've thought about posting a thread about this. My installer left the bubble slightly forward and to the right on my AT9, but I get my 101 transponders in the 90s, my spotbeam on 119 at 100, and upper 80's-95 on 103b at its strongest.

This doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

Do I need a signal meter to work through the solid signal procedure or is there something I can do with the HR20 to replicate that signal testing? There seems to be some consensus about replacing rev2 BBCs, should I be replacing mine with the signals recorded below (as compared to my 101 signals)? Anything else pop out as a problem that I may need to fix?

Zip: 45236

101: 86 86 76 91 70 92 75 88 74 85 74 95 72 94 76 94 81 0 78 94 95 80 95 79 95 82 0 88 95 77 95
110: 81 85 80
119: 94 0 93 95 95 93 94 78 95 97 95
99(b): 87 15 95 10 95 24
103(a): 42 0 43 0 37 0 0
103(b): 0 0 0 74 62 72 72 72 74 73 72 68 73 71 74 76


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

94wolfpack said:


> Somewhat related question. Currently have the multisat dish installed. The dish is mounted on teh side of my house. If looking at the front of the dish the dish is positioned such that the left side of it is almost touching my house(maybe an 1-2 inches away from touching.)
> 
> My question is would the slimline fit in the same place where the multisat is currently located.


It may not. My daughter has the same problem and they are getting a new dish installed this Thursday. I'm going to attach a 2x12 to the facia to provide a better place to mount the new dish.

Bob


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris12 said:


> Tom...would you feel more comfortable today re-aligning off the 103(b) due to the vast reports of strong signals across the country? My 103(b) signals are between 45-65 and have been consistently the past few days.


I re-aligned off 103(b) this morning and it worked great. I used the transponder with the strongest signal level on 103(b) which for me was about 65 at the time. I adjusted the elevation on my dish and got that signal from 65 to 95 in about 10 seconds! Everything fell into place and even my signals on the other sats improved with many of them at 100 now.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

K4SMX said:


> I _think_ what you're saying is you have no local spotbeams on 103(a), but after peaking 103(a) anyway (which is fine), the numbers you posted are the best you can get with your Calamp LNB on 103(b). Is that what you're saying?


YOu're a genius.  Rereading my post I can't understans what I said.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

usersrdum said:


> Thanks go to *Tom Robertson*. After reading some of his troubleshooting tips I was able to track it down to a bad cable.
> 
> Thanks again!:hurah:


The Good News / Bad News is that cables (or connectors) are frequently the problem. Good because they don't cost that much, the bad because it's hard to track down sometimes.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

ansky said:


> I re-aligned off 103(b) this morning and it worked great. I used the transponder with the strongest signal level on 103(b) which for me was about 65 at the time. I adjusted the elevation on my dish and got that signal from 65 to 95 in about 10 seconds! Everything fell into place and even my signals on the other sats improved with many of them at 100 now.


That's promising to hear. Do you have an HR20 that you used? I initially thought of starting with the azimuth, but should probably start with elevation and then azimuth?

Thanks!


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

skyboysea said:


> YOu're a genius.  Rereading my post I can't understans what I said.


Well in that case the answer can't really be determined at this point. Assuming you've got really _good_ signals now on the Ku satellites, you might have a weak LNB. On the other hand, if some of your Ku's are all in the 80's, you may have other problems, like your mast might not be plumb. So what are those Ku readings?


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

I just finished fine tunning starting with elevation first then azimuth. I was working off of tp 11 on 103 b. My initial readings were:

0 0 0 72 0 79 45 69
60 77 52 72 63 80 na na
57 na na na na 76 na na
new readings:

0 0 86 82 88 90 81 80
89 88 83 81 91 92 na na
91 na na na na 89 na na 

I even picked up tp 3 and tp5


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

FWIW, my latest 103b numbers are:

0 0 85 80 86 81 83 80
86 81 82 79 85 80
87 83

Marginally better than yesterday, and TP17 is on. Still, I'm not filled with confidence if there's rain in the forecast.


----------



## jmacha (Sep 12, 2007)

any idea why i would see such big difference between the tuners on my receiver.

tuner 1 103(b)
0 0 82 65 95 79 92 83
0 0 10 1 91 82 na na
82 na na na na 69 na na

tuner 2 103(b)
98 96 96 95 95 95 94 94
95 95 95 92 96 95 na na
98 na na na na 98 na na

I am in Dallas Tx area.

103b is the only one that has the big diff between tuners the others are pretty much the same level


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

ohills said:


> I just finished fine tunning starting with elevation first then azimuth.....I even picked up tp 3 and tp5


I think they probably just turned them back on after your first set of readings, but that's a fairly substantial improvement....


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

jmacha said:


> any idea why i would see such big difference between the tuners on my receiver.
> 
> tuner 1 103(b)
> 0 0 82 65 95 79 92 83
> ...


Defective but not totally broken BBC. Try switching them.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

ansky said:


> I re-aligned off 103(b) this morning and it worked great. I used the transponder with the strongest signal level on 103(b) which for me was about 65 at the time. I adjusted the elevation on my dish and got that signal from 65 to 95 in about 10 seconds! Everything fell into place and even my signals on the other sats improved with many of them at 100 now.


Got bored tonight, so I figured I'd give it a shot...

Adjusted the Elevation only, and as ansky posted, went from low 60's on 103b to my lowest now is 89! Also like ansky, all my other Sat readings went up as well. I was getting nothing on 103a now Im getting good readings, although I don't think I even us 103a.

Anyway, I went against Tom's advice, and adjusted using 103b - sorry Tom, I usually heed what you say, but this worked well!

BTW, I have been experiencing some rain fade of late, so hopefully this will help that as well!

One last issue, I think I saw this reported in the issues thread, but got the odd *both tuners are busy, with testing signal* message on both HR20s when testing signal tonight...had to reset both b/c it would not return to live TV. After reset both are testing signal and then returning to live TV without issue.

good luck to everyone


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

jbstix said:


> Got bored tonight, so I figured I'd give it a shot...
> 
> Adjusted the Elevation only, and as ansky posted, went from low 60's on 103b to my lowest now is 89! Also like ansky, all my other Sat readings went up as well. I was getting nothing on 103a now Im getting good readings, although I don't think I even us 103a.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of people who might like you to come over and be bored at _their_ house...


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> There's a lot of people who might like you to come over and be bored at _their_ house...


Yes, he can head on to my house... :lol:


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

I am getting a strong signal on all the TP's now .........soon I hope


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> There's a lot of people who might like you to come over and be bored at _their_ house...


Haha...that actually made me laugh out loud!!!  I'm fortunate that I can get to my dish off of my back deck with a 6 foot ladder - makes it much easier.



rpjones68 said:


> Yes, he can head on to my house... :lol:


LOL - what zip code are you in rpjones68? I see your Bulldog avatar...we're instantly good friends!!!  Go DAWGS, sick 'em!!!


----------



## jmacha (Sep 12, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> Defective but not totally broken BBC. Try switching them.


ok, i switched them and as expected now tuner 2 has bad reception and tuner 1 is great.

so, think i can get Directv to go ahead and send me a new BBC now or think i will have to wait till the channels are officially on?


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

jmacha said:


> ok, i switched them and as expected now tuner 2 has bad reception and tuner 1 is great.
> 
> so, think i can get Directv to go ahead and send me a new BBC now or think i will have to wait till the channels are officially on?


Order them yourself online at http://www.directv.com/bbc

-Joe


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

So I ran a little test.

Setup 1:

103 (b) Tuner 1

91 00 90 00 69 00 70 62
00 00 60 54 91 81 NA NA
00 NA NA NA NA 00 NA NA

103 (b) Tuner 2

00 00 00 00 90 00 91 51
00 00 77 85 70 82 NA NA
83 NA NA NA NA 96 NA NA

Switch BBC's:

103 (b) Tuner 1

00 00 00 00 90 00 91 49
00 00 77 86 69 82 NA NA
82 NA NA NA NA 96 NA NA

103 (b) Tuner 2

89 00 90 00 67 00 72 65
00 00 62 56 91 80 NA NA
50 NA NA NA NA 00 NA NA

Does that look like a BBC issue, or is it an alignment issue, or am I just being a paranoid freak?


----------



## tgewin (Jul 22, 2007)

With an HR20: I seem to be getting consistently lower numbers on the even transponders, and worse than that, I also seem to be getting different numbers from one tuner to the other. The difference between odd and even TPs is mid 90s for odd and as low as 40 for even (and as high as 80). Difference between tuner 1 and tuner 2 is ~10 on the even transponders only--no difference with odd TPs. Oh, and the higher the TP number, the narrower the gap between even and odd and between tuner 1 and tuner 2.

Reseting the HR20 changed nothing as far as I can tell. 

Switching the cables does reverse which tuner has the lower signal and also changes how much of a difference there is. I've now seen as small as ~5 difference and as large as 19 difference. I am in an apartment and have to use the flat cables to get inside. I tried switching the cables at just about every point imaginable (BBC to sat. in, cable to BBC, flat cable to inside cable, at the multiswitch, and have even pulled the inside cables to straight to the multi-switch with the door open). Nothing seems to clear up the discrepancy between even and odd transponders.

I'll also note that I've got pretty consistently good signals on 101, 110 and 119 with no discernible difference between even and odd transponders on those sats. My HD locals are on 103a, so I expect nothing too high on 99b. I'm not sure which TPs the locals are on (Atlanta), but I get them all crystal clear and have 89 10 91 5 91 0 for TPs 1-6.

Bad multi-switch or bad LNBs perhaps?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Mike Huss said:


> So I ran a little test.....Does that look like a BBC issue, or is it an alignment issue, or am I just being a paranoid freak?


Both.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> A _possible_ further issue: Calamp LNB vs. Wistron (WNC) LNB. See this post.
> 
> If you have access to your LNB, have good (90+) 103(a) signals, but poor (<80) 103(b) sig's, please also post your LNB brand.


Can anyone confirm a problem with Calamp dishes?

I have a Calamp slimline, and my reception on 103b is a lackluster mid 70's to low 80's. All other SAT's are strong.

Could this be intrinsic of the Calamp dish?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I would say this is _not_ confirmed at this point, but it's definitely something that's be examined.


----------

